
Hello: Macs are about to get interesting again - theoneill
http://cultofmac.com/hello-macs-are-about-to-get-interesting-again/2221
======
brfox
I personally think that Macs are eating into the Linux crowd. Haven't you
noticed that in the past year or two how the buzz over Ubuntu has dwindled,
and now all the "cool" developers run around with macs? I wonder what those
official stats are.

~~~
DaniFong
10.5 was quite a step backward [edit: from ubuntu] in terms of development
environments. I don't think the battle is over yet :-)

~~~
kylec
How so?

~~~
DaniFong
After citing my confusion as to why OSX doesn't have a decent package manager,
doesn't ship with apropos, doesn't come with gcc, etc. to my friend Nick, he
stated that 10.5 was quite a bit more fussy. I haven't used 10.4, so I can't
be sure what has changed, but it's a fairly grumpy environment (for backend
development, at least) compared to Ubuntu.

~~~
zenspider
"After citing my confusion as to why OSX doesn't have a decent package
manager, doesn't ship with apropos, doesn't come with gcc, etc."

    
    
        wrong: macports or fink.
        wrong: apropos apropos: apropos(1) - search the whatis database for strings
        wrong: gcc -v: gcc version 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5465)
    

Maybe you could actually TRY things before you make completely false claims
that you haven't bothered to test... There is nothing "fussy" about it... I
don't even really know what that means. 10.5 ships with xcode just like
(pretty much) all the iterations before it. I think 10.0 was the only one to
not include it.

~~~
bayareaguy
No, Dani has a point.

Both macports and fink are poor compared to recent linux package managers,
which is no surprise since they follow an approach (bsd ports) Apple doesn't
use for it's own software. What is really irritating is that macports-
installed shared libraries occasionally cause linking problems.

Also it's important to keep in mind although you get XCode when you buy OSX,
it requires a separate installation step that's both time consuming and easy
to overlook and if you're getting OSX with a new computer you'll probably want
to ignore the one that comes with it and download the most recent version from
ADC which is clumsy compared to apt, yum, conary, etc.

------
st3fan
This dude is a little late. Macs have been interesting since the release of OS
X and have been _really_ interesting since OS X 10.3 when things finally
started to speed up an stabalize.

------
palish
_"That means that when not rendering 3-D graphics, [Larrabee] can also add a
few dozen processing cores to pump up performance in all regards."_

This statement is incredibly naive. Let's not get swept away on a wave of
hype.

------
xlnt
as much as i like macs, this article doesn't really have any information in
it. just hoping for new mac designs.

------
JoeBlu
I sure hope Apple give him plenty of cash for that blow job.

